
Shipping software with docker - JohnKarty
https://solidgeargroup.com/docker-shipping-software
======
ExcelBrian
I think is a good tool even for developing, everybody with the same
environment and very close to the production one

~~~
Kalebyron
Several things that you can improve with docker:

\- Hard to create dev instances

\- Speed of deployment

\- Debugging problems because it's "different in production"

\- Manual intervention

\- Confidence in deployment

\- Hard to setup a new member working on something

~~~
PowerfulRat
WOW, I haven't though about some of them. Thanks

